# pppd help ; n00b gentoo user

## penguin_king

Hi, I'm a n00b to gentoo, but have used RH7.2 for a while. When using RH I never had to anything with pppd. Running kppp was enough. Now since I have installed gentoo at a friends house things aren't so easy. At the friends house that I installed it at I was hooked up to his adsl connection through my eth0 interface. I think this may have something to do with the problem.

When I run kppp it dials the modem up, but at the last moment kppp exits with signal '1', an error that could be running out of memory, or not finding a essential device.(Something like that, details on error codes are in 'man pppd', I would retrieve the infomation, but I'm on a windows machine). I ran it from a console window, and I found some output from kppp:

pppd: By default the remote sustem is required to authenticate itself

pppd: (because this system has a default route to the internet)

pppd: but I couldn't find a suitable secret (password) fot it to use to do so

The reason I think the usage of the my friends ethernet may have caused the problem is because we may have set a default route. I'm not sure what that means, and it is only a guess. I'm really quite n00b when it comes to gentoo and pppd, but trust me I have looked and looked, and read the manual over and over. I have recompiled my kernel making sure it has all the ppp stuff in it. I have read over all the config files I can find. I really am quite desperate to get on the internet(it's the only way I can get out of KDE) and so any help would be greatly appreciated.

I aplogise if this has been posted and replied to. I did a search, and couldn't find anything, but I may have missed something. If so sorry, and don't bother typing out a whole fix if there is one, just give me a URL. 

Thank you

----------

## Slurp53

Have you tried wvdial?  Make sure you run wvdialconf (see man pages) before hand.

 :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## pilla

dirt and fast hack, just disable your eth0 before dialing....

----------

## goofus

hi.

i have a problem with kppp and my adsl connection. i cant use kppp to dial in. when i try it kppp stops at "initialising modem". i cant get past this point. however adsl-start/stop works. i use ttyS0 as modem. is that correct? the other wont work.

any help with kppp?

----------

## goofus

no idea what to do? anyone?

----------

## goofus

plsss.....   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## digitall2000

iam new to gentoo too

but in kppp you can pic the device-modem

ttyS0-ttyS_whatever

and check if it responds and what at codes it returns

if your ttyS0 does not work try ttyS1

that is the one my machines use

on the default route (gateway)

that is the place your machine sends a request when it can't

resolve it in it's host file.  so if that is pointed to eth0

even when you get your modem to work your requests

for www may try to go out the eth0.  i know in rh in one of the 

network files there is a gatewaydevice= which on my machine

was set to pppd.  i will try to look this up and get back to you.

don't you have a rh book? the bible series i find to be pretty good.

lance

----------

## tuxmin

Unfortunately you cannot use kppp to configure your DSL connection. I fear you have to do it manually.

- su root

- emerge rp-pppoe if not already done

- call "adsl-setup" and follow the dialog.

- Call adsl-start and it should work.

Hth, Alex!!!

----------

## goofus

i did adsl already. it works as i said. but i wanted to use kppp. so i am stuck with adsl? hmm.... then it cant be changed. i used suse before and there was an app smmppd or so that configured kppp and kinternet to work with dsl.

----------

## tuxmin

You might want to try kdsl or kadslwatch for that purpose, both are in portage but I don't know either so I can't recomend one...

Hth, Alex!!!

----------

## Cintra

 *tuxmin wrote:*   

> You might want to try kdsl or kadslwatch for that purpose, both are in portage but I don't know either so I can't recomend one...
> 
> Hth, Alex!!!

 

A long time since this thread was used, but if anyone is searching for kdsl, I tried it yesterday, and its a neat little gui for those who must have one. The nice thing is that start/stop connection, and throughput/statistics are integrated, i.e you don't need Knemo or Knetload in addition. 

I used it with pppoe but it also works with pppoa, and modems too..

mvh

Edit: I didn't try this, as I only have one ISP, but you can set up a number of ISP accounts.

----------

